# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  Barragem dos minutos

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy he estado en Lisboa, y he tenido la oportunidad de visitar este embalse, que se ve a lo lejos desde la autovía Madrid Lisboa a la altura de Montemor o Novo, a unos 120 kilómetros de la frontera de Caia. Hace tiempo que lo veía desde la "auto-estrada", pero hasta hoy no me he acercado; se encuentra sobre el río Almansor, que vierte sus aguas en el estuario del Tajo, por la izquierda (lo que en la zona conocen como mar de palha, es decir, mar de paja). Tiene una capacidad de 52,1 hectómetros cúbicos, y antes de subiros el reportaje, os pongo la ficha del embalse que he encontradon en este sitio de internet: http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gb...nutosficha.htm

A continuación os pego la ficha (está en portugués, que no es el idioma del foro, pero es lo que he encontrado, creo que todos lo entenderemos, con un poco de buena voluntad):

UTILIZAÇÕES - Rega 	

LOCALIZAÇÃO 	
Distrito - Évora
Concelho - Montemor-o-Novo
Local - Monte dos Minutos
Bacia Hidrográfica - Rio Almansor
Linha de Água - Rio Almansor 


DADOS GERAIS
Promotor - IHERA - Instituto de Hidráulica, Engenharia Rural e Ambiente
Dono de Obra (RSB) - IHERA - Instituto de Hidráulica, Engenharia Rural e Ambiente
Projectista - COBA, Consultores de Engenharia e Ambiente
Construtor - ENGIL / Adriano
Ano de Projecto - 19
Ano de Conclusão - 2003


CARACTERÍSTICAS HIDROLÓGICAS 	
Área da Bacia Hidrográfica - 95 km2
Precipitação média anual - 750 mm
Caudal integral médio anual - 26 050 x 1000 m3
Caudal de cheia - 633 m3/s
Período de retorno - 10 000 anos 	


CARACTERÍSTICAS DA ALBUFEIRA
Área inundada ao NPA - 5 300 x 1000m2
Capacidade total - 52 100 x 1000m3
Capacidade útil - 50 000 x 1000m3
Volume morto -  x 1000m3
Nível de pleno armazenamento (NPA) - 264 m
Nível de máxima cheia (NMC) - 265,54 m
Nível mínimo de exploração (Nme) - 245 m



CARACTERÍSTICAS DA BARRAGEM 	
Aterro - Terra homogénea
Altura acima da fundação - 36 m
Altura acima do terreno natural - 33,5 m
Cota do coroamento - 267,5 m
Comprimento do coroamento - 1 293 m
Largura do coroamento - 8 m
Fundação - Areias argilosas e siltosas
Volume de aterro -  1 219 x 10 000 m3 	


DESCARREGADOR DE CHEIAS
Localização - Portela no lado esquerdo
Tipo de descarregador - Em leque seguido de canal
Cota da crista da soleira - 264 m
Desenvolvimento da soleira - 34 m
Comportas -
Caudal máximo descarregado -  m3/s
Dissipação de energia - Bacia de dissipação

DESCARGA DE FUNDO 	
Localização - Galeria de derivação provisória
Tipo - Conduta metálica
Secção da conduta - d 1,2 m
Caudal máximo - 13,5  m3/s
Controlo a montante - Comporta vagão
Controlo a jusante - Comporta segmento
Dissipação de energia - Bacia de dissipação 	

En el siguiente mensaje os empiezo a subir el reportaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Llegué a la presa de materiales sueltos, con un aliviadero de labio fijo) por la margen derecha, y a continuación la recorrí caminando (eran casi 1.300 metros) en dirección a la otra orilla, para volver a continuación. Os voy a subir las fotos que tomé, empezando por la ida, que  hice mirando hacia la zona del embalse: 





















Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sequnda serie de fotos:















Éstas son del aliviadero:







Continúa.

----------


## Los terrines

Tercera tanda:

Al llegar a la otra margen, se acaba la carretera:



Y comenzamos el regreso, ahora por la parte de río abajo:



El aliviadero:

















En el siguiente mensaje termino.

----------


## Los terrines

Últimas fotos:

Estas fotos las tomé desde el embalse, por la margen derecha:













A continuación fuí abajo de la presa:



Y me encontré con una  prohibición, por lo que no seguí:



Y termino con dos de animales:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

P.D.: había muchos pescadores (a carpas).

----------

